# Adria Altea TV signal & LED lights



## dotandbot (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi, hope you're well. 

I just took delivery of an Altea 362 LH (2015). I noticed that when I turn the LED lights off in area that surrounds the seating area, the TV signal cuts out. So I can't watch the TV without having lights on. Is there anything I can do to rectify this?. Thanks. Dan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry your post seems to have got buried Dan. But welcome to the forum.

12v (or any V) is not my strong point but I'm sure it should be possible to have TV without lights. 

Hopefully someone who can advise will read this.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the forum.

Do you have a "Status" type adjustable Ariel? They have a booster box between the Ariel and TV which is 12v powered. Could have been wired into the lighting circuit. Ours had an indicator lamp when powered on.

Mike.


----------

